# No 24's for WA AMR?



## EMTMoore86 (Jul 19, 2012)

I heard a rumor that AMR locations in Washington state did not offer 24 hour shifts. Can anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 20, 2012)

EMTMoore86 said:


> I heard a rumor that AMR locations in Washington state did not offer 24 hour shifts. Can anyone confirm or deny this?



I'd reckon the 24 is on the way out in a lot of busier places. Las Cruces used to run them, but is moving away from them, and Alamogordo isn't far behind.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 20, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> I'd reckon the 24 is on the way out in a lot of busier places. Las Cruces used to run them, but is moving away from them, and Alamogordo isn't far behind.



We are slowly trying to move away from them. We only have one 24 hour unit. That unit is in the busiest area we have so they get hammered.


----------



## mrg86 (Jul 20, 2012)

They run 12 hour shifts in King and Spokane County, Grant County is one of the ride sites for my paramedic school and I think they run 24 hour shifts. Not sure about Yakima or Clark County.


----------



## MexDefender (Jul 20, 2012)

Spokane county and Stevens county run on 12 hour shifts but can be held for 24 hour shifts which can happen and does often from what my paramedic said during my ride along.


----------



## Aidey (Jul 20, 2012)

I have a friend who works there, and There is no AMR in Stevens county and it is not common for them to be forced to work 24 hr shifts.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 20, 2012)

I had friends running BLS for AMR in Seattle. Shifts were 12s, often turned into 24s with OT.


----------



## MexDefender (Jul 20, 2012)

Aidey said:


> I have a friend who works there, and There is no AMR in Stevens county and it is not common for them to be forced to work 24 hr shifts.



ah slightly too tired, in stevens rural districts (not amr) they could be held longer if a volunteer misses his shift which happens often.


----------



## leoemt (Jul 23, 2012)

I took my EMT class through AMR in Seattle (which is also the headquarters for Pacific NW operation) and no they don't do 24's. 

AMR runs what they call a Spokane Schedule which I believe is modeled after the Spokane FD. They work 12 hour days and have one week of 3 work days next week will be 4. 

OT can and does occur. One of the employees told me she came into work and had to do an IFT to Boise, ID. Ended up being a 40 hour "work day" for which AMR paid the entire time plus the hotel and food for her and her partner. 

AMR is a union shop and they are part of the Teamsters (local 203 I believe). Therefore scheduling and OT is governed under union contract. 

There is no AMR in Stevens county. Sheriffs Ambulance, based in Colville, handles all 911 BLS and ALS calls in the county. Yes they are part of the Sheriffs Office, no they are not deputies.


----------

